# What hidden gem movies have you watched?



## daniel0731ex (May 23, 2011)

What movies have you watched that was not-at-all that successful, but is suprisingly good?

I just recently watched Brother Bear and finds it really good for a Disney movie...and not bad at all in terms of movies in general.

I mean, yes it's a bit kiddy, watered-down for younger audiances, but if you disregard some of the inheritent flaws, it's really an outstanding piece in this category. And to be honest, it did dealt me some emotional punch in some parts (call me naive or whatever you like, but just so that you know, I did watch a resaonable number of movies in the past before)

I discussed with a friend of mine about "hidden gems", and he suggested this John Cassavetes film called "Gloria" made in 1980. He says that (quote&quote) although it appears to be an absurd attempt of a gangster movie, it's actually an allegory of the fall of humanity and the story of the Christian salvation. Though apparently people then was not competent enough to recognize the symbolism, and the film became so obscure that you can't even find a digital copy now.(quote&quote)


What movies have you guys watched that is much better than it was regarded?


----------



## AustinReed (May 23, 2011)

10.5 Apocalypse

It was great because it made me laugh SO hard.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 23, 2011)

Stacy: Attack of the Schoolgirl Zombies


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2011)

Surf Ninjas.


----------



## Rpotts (May 23, 2011)

Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Cubenovice (May 23, 2011)

Plan 9 from outer Space

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Outer_Space


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2011)

Joe's Apartment


----------



## irontwig (May 23, 2011)

The Adventures of Picasso:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078084/
Big Trouble in Little China:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090728/


----------



## Zubon (May 23, 2011)

Tampopo, although it was fairly successful in Japan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampopo


----------



## Bapao (May 23, 2011)

District 9


----------



## Escher (May 24, 2011)

Flesh Gordon


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

Pokemon cuz its just plane silly


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

Dickie Roberts, Former Child Star. Laugh my ass off every time.


----------



## teller (May 24, 2011)

Evil Dead II.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 24, 2011)

Titanic II.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 25, 2011)

My name is nobody


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> My name is nobody


 
your name is gaétan silly


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> your name is gaétan silly


 
Stop stealing....



> Pokemon cuz its just plane silly



No dude, it's helicopter silly at best...



> My name is nobody



Again?


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 25, 2011)

ShadenSmith said:


> Titanic II.


 


collinbxyz said:


> Pokemon cuz its just plane silly


 


JyH said:


> your name is gaétan silly


 


Gaétan Guimond said:


> My name is nobody


 
Please don't.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> your name is gaétan silly


 
No silly it's _The_ Gaétan Guimond.


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Please don't.



:tu:tu


----------



## cincyaviation (May 25, 2011)

Down Periscope
Amazing movie really, but very few people i know have seen it.


----------



## Bapao (May 26, 2011)

I didn't know you had seen it...


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2011)

Troll 2


----------



## EVH (May 26, 2011)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ianography (May 26, 2011)

EVH said:


> The Shawshank Redemption


 
Uh... you do realize he said movies that are pretty obscure?


----------



## EVH (May 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Uh... you do realize he said movies that are pretty obscure?


 
You'd be surprised how many people have never heard of it. Maybe its more popular on the internet, but I have yet to meet someone that has heard of it.


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> Troll 2


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3kQk-lgFRI




:tu


----------



## Bryan (May 26, 2011)

Motorama - A movie about a boy who drives across some country trying to collect all the letters of a gas station game to win the grand prize. Most people don't seem to question that he's 10 years old....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5GhSWwka_4


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Uh... you do realize he said movies that are pretty obscure?


 
....that are good.

Actually I have never heard that movie before  gotta see if it's good or not.


----------



## Bapao (May 26, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> ....that are good.
> 
> Actually I have never heard that movie before  gotta see if it's good or not.



It's worth your time


----------

